# Outly



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

I know a lot of hunters prefer OnX maps, but has anyone used Outly? I never knew of them before. Lots of great features including landowner boundaries, although you don't get landowner names. Their premium membership is free, probably because they are still newer to the game launching just a year ago. Anyways, it's available on the app store.

*I am not affiliated with them in any way.


----------

